

Man doing sign language at Mandela memorial was a fake - lukashed
http://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/africa/man-doing-sign-language-at-mandela-memorial-was-a-fake-1.1624262

======
austinl
Here's a short video compilation of the fake signing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpPvGP_GUXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpPvGP_GUXs)

This has been confirmed by both a deaf member of the South African parliament,
and the director of the Deaf Federation of South Africa.

------
xarball
“Nobody knows who he is. Even at this hour we still don’t have his name,”
Hlungwane said.

^^ This sounds like something that Mr. Bean would do!

Would love to find out what his motivation was!

